# IBS hypnotherapists in london



## 20784 (Feb 6, 2006)

hello,I would like to try hypnotherapy, but with a hypnotherapist trained to treat IBS. Ive looked on the IBS register of hypnotherapists in London, and there are several therapists mentioned. I was wondering if anyone could recommend anyone in particular?thanksKimsta


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome kimsta


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Kimsta,Your best bet would be to go with those who have a number "1" in front of their name as they have been trained with gut-specific IBS methods by Mike Mahoney, who gives workshops on this method which is the content of his home-use CD program.You might also try to email/contact on the IBS Register to see if they have a particular recommenation for a hypnotherapist.Good luck in your search, and welcome to the BB!


----------

